# Seeking an accomodation



## Annechen (Jun 11, 2011)

Dear friends,
I want to find a room in Sedney from 20 Augest .It would be good if it has a bed.I can cook myself ,so I hope I can use the kitchen sometime.
I prefer to live with a single woman(I am a girl),it is what I've thought.I will make it more specific later.
PLS contact me if you have a room free.
Thanks ~


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello AnneChen,

best on the house hunt...will let our ears and eyes open for something. welcome hope
you get all your needs for the house.

cheers

get all the best with the best Sell Your House Privately


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*places in Sydney*

Yeah i am agree with you the best way to learn about rental rooms is to search them on the Internet. There you will get your desired result. If you can tell me in which part of Sydney you wanted a room then it will be easier for us to tell you exactly the rent of rooms.


----------



## callumchapman (Jun 9, 2011)

It's worth checking out Vacation rentals, private rooms, sublets by the night - Accommodations on Airbnb!


----------



## ankitjha (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey,
A fantastic modern two bedroom apartment with large kitchen/lounge area. The apartment is 500 metres to Sutherland train station. The train to the city is 40 mins and to the beach 15 mins. Internal laundry and big entertainers North facing balcony with nice leafy outlook while reclining on sun lounges..I am looking for a friendly tidy happy flatmate who is easy going and reliable to share
The bedroom contains its own ensuite, ceiling fan and built-in wardrobe. Cool in summer. warm in winter as good ventilation...
Rent is 800/mnth.
Security should be deposited for a month. And it's safe from every point of view. It's having a facility of 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms, which is located in Sutherland of South Sydney. Hope you will enjoy your stay. For this you can contact any real estate agent.
Thank you!!!
Ankit jha


----------

